# Suspension and color Hellllp!



## ruby (Dec 11, 2009)

The first time I ever tried melt and pour soap was from a craft store. The brand was Life of the Party - The soap was a creamy white color with suspending properties. It was fabulous for the color and texture I'm trying to achieve. Unfortunately it is VERY expensive and I've yet to find an opaque soap similar as all the suppliers I've found offer only clear suspending formulas. I'm TRYING to get a oatmeal/mustard type color for cowboy bears and wish to suspend apricot shell for a light texture - my results have been terrible - rusty or yellow colored bears with the seeds all dropping to the bottom.
I apologize for the length of my post but my questions to any of you would be - where could I get a non clear suspending formula and would you suggest colorant or pigment to try to brown up my dark oatmeal desired color. Any help would be saluted! PS, the bear shown was with the expensive base, the ones afterwards with the plain white base were horrid!
http://yfrog.com/1scowbearj


----------



## pepperi27 (Dec 14, 2009)

I've never used a suspension base before. In order to get your seeds suspended, all you need to do is allow the base to cool. Don't over mix the seeds in the batch because you will create too many bubbles. When your base has a light film on top, simply mix it back into the base and pour. You should be able to achieve suspension that way and your base will be thick and creamy. If there is soap left in the pot just reheat and pour into the molds. To get a darker yellow color, add a tiny amount of black colorant but mix it separately until you achieve the darkness you want then pour into the base before putting into the molds.


----------



## ruby (Dec 18, 2009)

Thanks kindly, I love the colors of YOUR soap.


----------



## carillon (Dec 22, 2009)

I don't know of opaque suspension soap, but the Chemistry Store has some clear that seems to work well.

To color your clear soap I would try using a caramel color (Big River Wholesale carries it) and add just a small amount of opaque soap and melt them together.  When you do that it will probably cut down on some of the suspension properties, but not completely.


----------



## ruby (Dec 30, 2009)

Thank you all for the help. I tried to send you the link to the white suspending soap but I couldn't. However it's much too expensive at 9.99 for two pounds. I'm going to do what you said and mix a bit of opaque with the clear suspending and see what happens!


----------



## jadiebugs1 (Jan 27, 2010)

Maybe adding a little Titanium Dioxide to the other (clear) suspension formulas?


----------



## carillon (Jan 31, 2010)

Yeah, how did that work out for you?


----------

